# Position Change



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering what is the law regarding a position change inside the company. Are you required to sign a new contract if you are changing position(Internally) that requires you to do different things e.g travel around the middle east etc compared to your old position where you had a fixed position?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi there,

You wouldn't really need to sign a new contract if you are moving internally, however you should get offer letter (package letter) for your new package..

Regards,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you mean changing the designation on your visa? If so, you have to go through the visa process from scratch as if you were renewing or joining the company. You would sign a new Arabic contract. Whether you would sign an amendment to your English letter of appointment would be a matter for you to discuss with your employer.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Whenever I have had such position changes, I have not modified my visa (which had a good enough generic title of including the word "manager" in any case).
However, every time I did get an official letter from my company, and signed a revised "official" labour contract with my revised salary details (this is the labour contract which is filed in the system with MOL).


----------

